# fruits(spoiler)- picture



## yeon (May 29, 2013)

South island fruits~

Rich(land), mango(land), banana(Seaside) 
Durian(land), lemon(land), coconut(Seaside)

village fruits, department store  fruits~

orange, apple, cherry, pear, peach, persimmon(can buy at department store)
delicious orange, delicious apple, delicious cherry, delicious pear, delicious peach, bambooShoots.

Delicious fruits tip~ only can grow village fruit 
ex) village fruit is orange - can grow delicious orange only. 
Delicious fruit can crop only 5 times. 
6th harvest~ pick up hurry! after one day, they vary(change) Worm-eaten fruit. after crop, delicious fruit tree is die.

Bamboo~


----------



## The Whistler (May 29, 2013)

That's so cool, I'm excited for the new vegetation and fruits! Will make for some interesting towns! Thanks for sharing the photo!

I also like how the fruit are in baskets now, I haven't played since the gamecube version so if this was in previous installments...my bad.


----------



## Elloriee (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! And the posing in the picture is so cute xD


----------



## Marjet (May 29, 2013)

The delicious apples & cherries are my fav! They're so pretty. And I love the mangoes and banana's! c: Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

Its nice to see all the fruits together, I'm thinking that I like the perfect Oranges and Apples best.

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Officer Berri (May 29, 2013)

Nice to see all the fruits together.

Now I want pears even less.

Please no pears please no pears please no pears @_@


----------



## Hamusuta (May 29, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Cottonball (May 29, 2013)

Hope I dont get oranges or peaches


----------



## Odette (May 29, 2013)

I love the delicious apples, I hope I get those! I will settle on cherries though.

It's gonna be so annoying getting the perfect town layout with the right fruit D:


----------



## Nooblord (May 29, 2013)

The delicious apples are the best-looking delicious fruit. But I still want pears or peaches as my native fruit.


----------



## Nekoboi (May 29, 2013)

What is the delious fruit? How can I get them


----------



## eresin (May 29, 2013)

oh it all looks delicious.  I hope my town fruit is either pears or oranges as i've never had them in any town i've had in previous games.


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2013)

I love how the Persimmons look.  Perfect Oranges look like Orange Pears. Blah.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Nice to see all the fruits together.
> 
> Now I want pears even less.
> 
> Please no pears please no pears please no pears @_@



May you be blessed with plentiful pears!


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I love how the Persimmons look.  Perfect Oranges look like Orange Pears. Blah.



When I first saw the perfect oranges I thought the same thing and didn't like them either. For some reason though they've started to grow on me.. Must be something to do with the tangelos that have come into season where I live. They look just like them and taste amazing.


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 29, 2013)

Yum, thanks for posting, hope I won't get cherry's.
I want Peaches or pear~


----------



## RainyInVancouver (May 29, 2013)

Nekoboi said:


> What is the delious fruit? How can I get them



Delicious fruit are randomly produced from your native fruit.  At the start of the game check out your fruit trees carefully - there should be at least one delicious fruit.  Plant it to produce a delicious fruit tree.

Delicious fruit trees have a limited life span; you will only be able to harvest fruit 5-7 times (could be less, could be more) and eventually it will lose its leaves and no longer produce fruit.  You will need to chop it down and replant.  When the tree dies, it will drop two delicious fruits and one worm-infested one.  If you leave the bad one on the ground, it will attract ants.

Your town delicious fruit will sell for 600 bells at Re-Tail in your town, but for 3,000 bells in another town where the native fruit is different from yours.


----------



## Curiousiko (May 29, 2013)

Hoping for oranges as my native fruit  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eloise (May 29, 2013)

I heard somewhere that you can grow perfect fruit other than your native by planting fertilizer next to the tree, but I'm not sure if it's true. :/


----------



## Sora (May 29, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I heard somewhere that you can grow perfect fruit other than your native by planting fertilizer next to the tree, but I'm not sure if it's true. :/



No that's not true. It only increases the chance of a native fruit becoming perfect.


----------



## Joey (May 29, 2013)

I hope I don't get peaches! I hope I get apples and I love how Perfect Apples look.


----------



## Campy (May 29, 2013)

Right now I think I can say I'm honestly fine with anything. Oranges are probably my least favorite, but if I get them I'll embrace them and do my best not to make them feel inferior.


----------



## Mirror (May 29, 2013)

Delicious Cherries are beautiful! Good thing cherries are what I'm getting in my town. They actually look a lot like a certain breed of cherry that grows on my grandfather's farm, called Rainers, which are a little sour.


----------



## Nami (May 29, 2013)

I think I want cherries... but wow, only native fruit can be delicious?


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 29, 2013)

I'm hoping for apples for the sake of easy delicious apples 
it's like someone took a red lens and pointed it up at a starry sky <3 they're just so pretty



Nami said:


> I think I want cherries... but wow, only native fruit can be delicious?



I've heard that with fertilizer you can grow other delicious fruits as well  but I could be wrong

*EDIT*
yeah... I was wrong xD my bad. I must have read guides incorrectly.


----------



## Zen (May 29, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I'm hoping for apples for the sake of easy delicious apples
> it's like someone took a red lens and pointed it up at a starry sky <3 they're just so pretty
> 
> I've heard that with fertilizer you can grow other delicious fruits as well  but I could be wrong



You are about the fertilizer :/


----------



## keybug55 (May 29, 2013)

That's a really interesting train station


----------



## sassberg (May 29, 2013)

I see a lot of resetting in my future... I really want peached, but I'd be okay with pears or apples. Definitely not oranges.


----------



## Pokeking (May 29, 2013)

I don't mind which native fruit I get, but if I had a choice, I would go with oranges.


----------



## Kitsu (May 29, 2013)

delicious cherries look the best, but i guess im fine with anything... id prefer apples if i had the choice since they were the fruit in my first town ever


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures! I definitely want apples as a native fruit now.

But an off topic question. I'm looking at the hair color guide, and I can't make out what color your character has. Is that orange?


----------



## yeon (May 31, 2013)

Mars said:


> Thank you for the pictures! I definitely want apples as a native fruit now.
> 
> But an off topic question. I'm looking at the hair color guide, and I can't make out what color your character has. Is that orange?


 yes, my hair color is orange.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Ohh, love the new fruit!

Just wondering, does anyone know if you can sell the fruit that's in the basket?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> Just wondering, does anyone know if you can sell the fruit that's in the basket?



Yes. All the basket represents is more than one of the same fruit.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Yes. All the basket represents is more than one of the same fruit.



Oh that makes it a lot easier to sell fruit! Do you know how many can be 'stored' in a basket?


----------



## yeon (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> Oh that makes it a lot easier to sell fruit! Do you know how many can be 'stored' in a basket?



You can stored fruit in the basket when overlap with(stack up)same fruit in inventory. (drag!)^_^


----------



## Pickles (May 31, 2013)

Oh, so pretty!! I really don't want peaches or oranges. The cherries and apples are my favorite this time around


----------



## conman545 (May 31, 2013)

I want oranges in my town and bananas on the island lol.


----------



## Campy (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> Oh that makes it a lot easier to sell fruit! Do you know how many can be 'stored' in a basket?


I believe I've seen 9 to be the limit. Could be wrong, though!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 4, 2013)

Delicious apples and cherries are lovely. I kinda want either of those starting out in my town than peaches now. The delicious peaches are not that shiny and are kinda ugly.

The delicious pears look like potatoes. lol


----------

